

ChillingEffects' Robots.txt - Shank
https://www.chillingeffects.org/robots.txt

======
everyone
Article about this here..

[http://torrentfreak.com/chilling-effects-dmca-archive-
censor...](http://torrentfreak.com/chilling-effects-dmca-archive-censors-
itself-150110/)

